# Solar battery charger review



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

Just a short review.
I've been looking for a solar battery charger for awhile, but didn't really see one I liked.
Saw one on Amazon from Goal 0, called the Nomad 7. For $85, ( free shipping), It came with a 2 panel charger totaling 7 watts. 4 AA rechargable batteries in a special pack, a AAA adapter, 12v car adapter, a USB cord, and a cord to charge the pack up with.
The pack has a USB port to charge up your USB devices, such as cell phone, GPS, or whatever. You can either charge up your devices straight from the panels via USB, or with the charged up pack. I thought that was pretty cool. 
Within 2 hours the pack was charged up. 
The panels come in a nice cover that folds up and secures with vel-cro.
It has many loops on it so you could hang it from your back pack, or from just about anything. There is a vel-cro pocket for your cords. 
So far, so good.


----------

